# General > Recipes >  goats milk

## willjean

Fresh or frozen pasteurized goats milk in 1 pint bags for sale from Monday 4th April at Killimster   
ring 07793231434 for more details or directions

----------


## Birdie Wife

yum! From your own goats? How much per bag?

----------


## willjean

yes we have 5 milking goats and have just got a pasteurizer so can produce milk for sale.
 We are selling pint bags frozen for 70p. Fresh can be ordered and picked up the same day as milked from the goats but frozen will always be available.

----------

